# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  Wheelphone, mobile phone robotic platform, GCtronic, Lugano, Ticino, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - GCtronic

gctronic.com/doc/index.php/Wheelphone

Website - wheelphone.com

----------


## Airicist

Wheelphone robot capabilities

Published on Mar 6, 2013




> Demo of various Wheelphone robot capabilities in the real world:
> - remote control your Wheelphone, even in the dark
> - automatic obstacle avoidance
> - Wheelphone easily passes floor junctions
> - let kids play with Wheelphone, it follows lines and runs on carpet
> - let the Wheelphone safely move around on the table, it avoids obstacles and doesn't fall down
> - the Wheelphone recognizes the docking station and tells you when it is charging
> 
> Wheelphone features:
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Wheelphone robot telepresence with Skype

Published on Mar 14, 2013




> Wheelphone robot is controlled remotely through Skype with both iPhone and Android platforms.

----------


## Airicist

Wheelphone navigation and automatic charge using markers with iPhone

Published on Dec 11, 2014




> This video shows the potentiality of the Wheelphone robot in an home environment. With the help of some target points identified with differente markers, the Wheelphone robot is able to navigate from one room to the other room localizing itself; moreover it can take pictures and upload them to a web page (done locally in the video). When the Wheelphone battery is low it can automotacally charge itself thanks to the docking station.

----------

